# Square Mile



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guy's,

This is something I didn't want to ever have to write as I love Square Mile but I am really rather annoyed at the manner in which an issue was dealt with(or not dealt with) the other day.

Last weekend I decided to celebrate the end of my months coffee abstinence by putting in an order for 2 bags of Jirmiwachu Espresso and a bag of Red Brick(Sweetshop was off the site at the time), not knowing when they would be roasting again I waited until the Thursday when I received an email saying they couldn't accept the payment. I pay for my coffee from a separate bank account that I use specially for Coffee & Toys to keep me in check and what had happened was that the money had gone out on the Saturday when I placed the order but they had tried to take the payment out again on the Thursday from the then empty account. I phoned Square Mile when I got the email and spoke to a staff member who's name I won't mention, who said the money wouldn't have gone through on the Saturday and my bank would have put it into a state of pending awaiting the processing of the order and she didn't know why in that case the payment had been declined. I then phoned Barclays who assured me that the payment had cleared the night I placed the order which is why it was declined when they had tried to take a second payment. So I phoned back Square Mile where I was met with an incredibly frosty response from the staff member who clearly would have rather been scrubbing skidded lavatory bowls than speaking on the phone to me.

So I'm currently Coffeeless, £30 out of pocket, with a bad taste in my mouth and from what I gather now waiting on 5 days to see if the money appears back in my account before they may or may not do something about it.

It's just not cricket chaps and it's the first real rudeness I have experienced in our community.

I hate to moan but I've been feeling really disappointed about it ever since and I needed to vent. It was however I believe only their second day back after the Christmas hols and maybe she was having a crap day.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im sure it will get sorted Nick. Being coffeeless when you want some - I'd be climbing the walls.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Nick. I also had a pretty bad customer service experience with SQM which is why I don't buy from their website.

Luckily many shops sell their beans and I'm happy to buy them there but not interested in going through that again.

Hope it gets sorted soon! Does this mean we aren't going on a fun day trip there anymore?

Any other suggestions? My Union-Hand roasters?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

ditto a problem with SQM a year ago. They failed to send an order to a holiday destination on time & it arrived after our return. Always liked their coffee but I think they have problems with small orders.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive only ordered twice directly from SQM and had no issues, i'm suprised by the above, its a shame.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I order with them alot and never had any issues before but I usually use PayPal and I'll be doing the same from now on. I don't want one bad experience with one member of staff to sour my opinion of the rest of the team. They are after all one of my favorite roasters.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just use paypal with them and havent had a problem, although I did note they had their next roast day on their website between new year and christmas said thursday(which was the 27th) so I ordered hasbean and square mile on the wednesday. Thurs I got an email from steve personally saying he'd come in especially to roast any orders between christmas and new year and my order had gone and I got nothing from square mile and the coffee didnt turn up until well into the new year....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Yeah, I order with them alot and never had any issues before but I usually use PayPal and I'll be doing the same from now on. I don't want one bad experience with one member of staff to sour my opinion of the rest of the team. They are after all one of my favorite roasters.


So....*cough*....organise the roastery trip.....*cough*

Glad to have you back in business Robin.

The batcave just hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It sure is good to be back Batman!

I'll get organising ASAP and I mustn't forget I've got some cups to send to Luke aswell, they're sat boxed in my studio at the moment but I'll run them into town the first chance I get.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Robin if not square mile we need to organise some sort of barista day fun event (Glenn....?) where we get to do silly things with very expensive equipment because the previous ones have been a right laugh.

Any ideas? I'd still quite like to visit square mile obviously.....(looks at Nice)....


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to do Square Mile too if possible, I'll be phoning tomorrow if I get half a chance between working on my house to try and sort this payment issue, I'll ask if James is available for a chat while I'm at it.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very pleased to say the follow up has more than made up for the one bad experience! When the issue eventually amended itself and my order popped through the door, there was a bag missing, when I phoned to let them know I spoke to a really nice chap who couldn't have been happier to help, he said he would get the missing bag sent out ASAP and with a little something to apologise for the inconvenience. The postman arrived this morning wielding a far larger parcel than I was expecting, when I opened it I was greeted by three full bags of coffee! One SweetShop and two Jirmiwachus! Outstanding!

James wasn't available at the time but I'll keep trying.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sureeee.... he wasn't available.....a likely tale!

Glad to hear they've sorted out your delivery woes!

Tell James we are going to have a mad-live-brew-off!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Tell James we are going to have a mad-live-brew-off!


You need to tape that sh1t


----------



## PAJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Ordered a VST 18g basket on Thursday night, dispatched Friday and arrived today. Best of all it was free postage!


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow, an eight-year old thread revival. Impressive.

Easy to do though, isn't it.


----------

